# Make It Stick! Intro to Feeding



## Brian Johns (Nov 25, 2015)

The progression of how I teach the kids to feed each other. A bit of a challenge but they are coming along!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks Brian.  Nice intro for kids.


----------

